# Fedez si rifiuta di autografare il diario di un bambino di 10 anni



## juventino (10 Febbraio 2017)

Da oggi Fedez avrà probabilmente un fan in meno; il "cantante" si è infatti reso protagonista di un gesto molto squallido, durante una sessione di firma di autografi in un punto Feltrinelli a Milano: si è infatti rifiutato di lasciare un autografo sul diario di un bambino di 10 anni, giustificandosi così: "Firmo solo miei cd acquistati". A nulla sono servite le proteste del padre, prontamente allontanato dalla sicurezza, e il fatto che il cd fosse stato comunque acquistato dal cugino del bambino (presente anche lui).


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Ma il padre di questo bambino non ha la cultura MUSICALE per fargli ascoltare altro?


----------



## SecondoRosso (10 Febbraio 2017)

Che sfigato...


----------



## Igniorante (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fedez è uno dei peggiori personaggi che abbia partorito la musica italiana negli ultimi anni.

Un povero sfigato pieno di sè che ha avuto come unico merito l'aver saputo vendersi bene, diventando il condensato di due figure di strada: il rapper e la prostituta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Ahah mi è piaciuto il "cantante" tra le virgolette all'inizio del post.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Febbraio 2017)

Che fallito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2017)

Lungi da me il difendere Fedez ma vi assicuro che non è assolutamente una persona maleducata e non rispettosa verso i suoi fans . 

Detto questo ho lavorato con artisti ben peggiori che veramente non hanno il minimo rispetto verso chi gli compra i dischi che non immaginereste mai....gente famosa/famosissima che per l'opionie pubblica sono i famosi Radical Chic ma in realtà sono ( per restare in tema ) i famosi comunisti con il Rolex " 

Se invece parliamo di " musica " appoggio completamente il vostro parere alcune cose sono solo spazzatura sonora e ve lo dice uno che scrive e suona musica da 20 anni. 

Purtroppo , ma non ho voglia di fare ancora lo stesso discorso.. a volte ti confronti con un mercato poverissimo di valori che ti costringe a far " musica " di bassissima qualità che però vende tantissimo.

E siccome qualcuno ci deve pur campare con sta cosa sei obbligato a pagarti alle regole del mercato e fare roba che non avresti minimamente considerato nel tuo futuro musicale.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Lungi da me il difendere Fedez ma vi assicuro che non è assolutamente una persona maleducata e non rispettosa verso i suoi fans . *
> 
> Detto questo ho lavorato con artisti ben peggiori che veramente non hanno il minimo rispetto verso chi gli compra i dischi che non immaginereste mai....gente famosa/famosissima che per l'opionie pubblica sono i famosi Radical Chic ma in realtà sono ( per restare in tema ) i famosi comunisti con il Rolex "
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace, ma se uno è irrispetttoso verso un bambino di 10 anni è uno schifo umano. 
E non lo dico perchè non ascolto il genere, ad esempio Nek, che musicalmente non mi piace, verso i fan è una delle persone più gentili del mondo, addirittura si scusa su facebook con quelli rimasti delusi perchè non si è potuto fermare per fare un autografo od una foto ecc.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Da oggi Fedez avrà probabilmente un fan in meno; il "cantante" si è infatti reso protagonista di un gesto molto squallido, durante una sessione di firma di autografi in un punto Feltrinelli a Milano: si è infatti rifiutato di lasciare un autografo sul diario di un bambino di 10 anni, giustificandosi così: "Firmo solo miei cd acquistati". A nulla sono servite le proteste del padre, prontamente allontanato dalla sicurezza, e il fatto che il cd fosse stato comunque acquistato dal cugino del bambino (presente anche lui).



Feccia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Febbraio 2017)

Capirei se il bambino lo avesse fermato per strada importunandolo. Sapete com'è, Fedez è comunque famoso e chissà in quanti lo disturbano. Lungi da me il difenderlo, ma tutti abbiamo le giornate no. Qua però ha fatto una vera e propria schifezza. Cosa gli costava mettere sta benedetta firma????? NULLA. Che brutto gesto, davvero. Poi non metto in dubbio che nel privato possa essere una bellissima persona, non lo conosco e non lo giudico. Infatti ho parlato solo di gesto.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Febbraio 2017)

Questa storia non mi piace e sarebbe stato bello avesse firmato il disco.

Però, una parte di me non smette di pensare che si trattava di un evento sponsor, e se la regola era "Firmo solo cd acquistati qui oggi" (non so se fosse proprio così, è un esempio: quella nella descrizione del topic, "Firmo solo miei cd acquistati", non la capisco. Il cd che gli hanno presentato era rubato?), allora la regola va applicata. E' inutile che il babbo protesti, doveva informarsi meglio. Perché un bambino sì e un 14enne la cui famiglia ha un ISEE di 10.000 euro no? E poi, fai la firma, la storia esce sui giornali, e al prossimo evento ti trovi dieci bambini senza aver comprato il cd per la firma, e magari cinque di quegli autografi poi te li ritrovi su ebay.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2017)

Come volevasi dimostrare , notizia completamente inventata da una giornalista che adesso dovrà risponderne in tribunale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2017)

Cosa ci fa un topic su Fedez in "musica"?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Questa storia non mi piace e sarebbe stato bello avesse firmato il disco.
> 
> Però, una parte di me non smette di pensare che si trattava di un evento sponsor, e se la regola era "Firmo solo cd acquistati qui oggi" (non so se fosse proprio così, è un esempio: quella nella descrizione del topic, "Firmo solo miei cd acquistati", non la capisco. Il cd che gli hanno presentato era rubato?), allora la regola va applicata. E' inutile che il babbo protesti, doveva informarsi meglio. Perché un bambino sì e un 14enne la cui famiglia ha un ISEE di 10.000 euro no? E poi, fai la firma, la storia esce sui giornali, e al prossimo evento ti trovi dieci bambini senza aver comprato il cd per la firma, e magari cinque di quegli autografi poi te li ritrovi su ebay.



Allora Preb diciamoci la verità e sappiamo tutti e due di cosa parliamo .. 

se faccio un evento FIRMACOPIA per vendere i cd e il bambino ( ipotizzo è ) è stato fermato dalla sicurezza in fila perchè non aveva il CD lo stupido non è l'artista che non ne sa nulla e neanche l'ha visto il bambino ma è il padre che va ad un evento Firmacopia con un foglietto al posto che con un cd . 

Detto questo lungi dal me il difendere Fedez , ma vi assicuro che è tutt'altro che un montato e non disponibile ai fans.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora Preb diciamoci la verità e sappiamo tutti e due di cosa parliamo ..
> 
> se faccio un evento FIRMACOPIA per vendere i cd e il bambino ( ipotizzo è ) è stato fermato dalla sicurezza in fila perchè non aveva il CD lo stupido non è l'artista che non ne sa nulla e neanche l'ha visto il bambino ma è il padre che va ad un evento Firmacopia con un foglietto al posto che con un cd .
> 
> Detto questo lungi dal me il difendere Fedez , ma vi assicuro che è tutt'altro che un montato e non disponibile ai fans.



Infatti è proprio quello che dicevo: capisco comunque cosa sia successo, vista la natura dell'evento


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mozzone, tutto per 10 euro di cd.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2017)

A proposito di Fecez, ho visto ultimamente su Striscia che c'è una guerra tra "rapper" tutta nostrana tra lui e altri due sfigati che si fanno chiamare Marracash e Gue pequeno (o na roba simile)...mamma mia che bassezza..cercano di emulare i veri rapper americani (dove però tra loro si ammazzano a volte, bé una volta di più adesso c'è molta scena pure là..) co ste guerre fasulle sui social..almeno venissero alle mani..ma ve li vedete "uomini" così fare a botte?









Meglio fare a botte sui social a suo di video patetici


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Fecez, ho visto ultimamente su Striscia che c'è una guerra tra "rapper" tutta nostrana tra lui e altri due sfigati che si fanno chiamare Marracash e Gue pequeno (o na roba simile)...mamma mia che bassezza..cercano di emulare i veri rapper americani (dove però tra loro si ammazzano a volte, bé una volta di più adesso c'è molta scena pure là..) co ste guerre fasulle sui social..almeno venissero alle mani..ma ve li vedete "uomini" così fare a botte?
> 
> 
> 
> Meglio fare a botte sui social a suo di video patetici


Uno sputo in faccia alla musica e al rap, quello vero. Io penso sempre che forse era meglio che certi generi se ne stavano in america e che in italia rimanessero di nicchia. Ma lasciando perdere i due che hai citato, c'è quel J Ax che dalla massa lobotomizzata viene considerato "storia della musica". Ma vabbè, sono gli stessi che ci fanno credere che Vasco e Ligabue sono rock, Jovanotti un """poeta""" e Emma Marrone una grande "cantante".

La soluzione è non accendere la radio e farsi una bella playlist personalizzata su Spotify


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uno sputo in faccia alla musica e al rap, quello vero. Io penso sempre che forse era meglio che certi generi se ne stavano in america e che in italia rimanessero di nicchia. Ma lasciando perdere i due che hai citato, c'è quel J Ax che dalla massa lobotomizzata viene considerato "storia della musica". Ma vabbè, sono gli stessi che ci fanno credere che Vasco e Ligabue sono rock, Jovanotti un """poeta""" e Emma Marrone una grande "cantante".
> 
> La soluzione è non accendere la radio e farsi una bella playlist personalizzata su Spotify



Vasco d'annata a me piace, non è rock come lo intendo io, ma ha delle canzoni veramente ottime, Ligabue manco lo considero..un miracolato..
Jovanotti è un artista vero, in genere io non disprezzo la roba nostrana..ma sul rap siamo a livelli pietosi..
A proposito di J-Ax, lui come quello dei subsonica che ho visto a San Remo, ma mi chiedo, com'è che sti ex anarchici da centri sociali re del concertone del 1° maggio adesso vanno in giro presi da fighetti milanesi? che traditori (si fa per dire, babbei quelli che credevano davvero che cantanti milionari avessero a cuore certe tematiche sociali)..


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Fecez, ho visto ultimamente su Striscia che c'è una guerra tra "rapper" tutta nostrana tra lui e altri due sfigati che si fanno chiamare Marracash e Gue pequeno (o na roba simile)...mamma mia che bassezza..cercano di emulare i veri rapper americani (dove però tra loro si ammazzano a volte, bé una volta di più adesso c'è molta scena pure là..) co ste guerre fasulle sui social..almeno venissero alle mani..ma ve li vedete "uomini" così fare a botte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il Dissing, che dovrebbe essere una caratteristica del rap duro e puro, è diventato inevitabilmente una sorta di diatriba virtuale, trovandoci nel bel mezzo dell'era social. 
Quelli che lo fanno o lo hanno fatto seriamente non sono i nomi commerciali che si sentono di solito, come appunto quelli da te citati, al massimo Fabri Fibra che in alcune canzoni sfotteva lo stesso Fedez e qualche tempo fa tirò fuori in una rima FuckFedez, oltre a prendersela anni addietro anche con altri colleghi. 
Ma insomma di quello che dovrebbe essere lo spirito del Dissing, da "disrespecting" in inglese, è rimasto ben poco.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il Dissing, che dovrebbe essere una caratteristica del rap duro e puro, è diventato inevitabilmente una sorta di diatriba virtuale, trovandoci nel bel mezzo dell'era social.
> Quelli che lo fanno o lo hanno fatto seriamente non sono i nomi commerciali che si sentono di solito, come appunto quelli da te citati, al massimo Fabri Fibra che in alcune canzoni sfotteva lo stesso Fedez e qualche tempo fa tirò fuori in una rima FuckFedez, oltre a prendersela anni addietro anche con altri colleghi.
> Ma insomma di quello che dovrebbe essere lo spirito del Dissing, da "disrespecting" in inglese, è rimasto ben poco.


Secondo Fedez, il rap di Fibra fa ca.are. Ok Fibra dopo che è diventato famoso ne ha scritte di ca.ate, ma lui cosa ha fatto per essere meglio?


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vasco d'annata a me piace, non è rock come lo intendo io, ma ha delle canzoni veramente ottime, Ligabue manco lo considero..un miracolato..
> Jovanotti è un artista vero, in genere io non disprezzo la roba nostrana..ma sul rap siamo a livelli pietosi..
> A proposito di J-Ax, lui come quello dei subsonica che ho visto a San Remo, ma mi chiedo, com'è che sti ex anarchici da centri sociali re del concertone del 1° maggio adesso vanno in giro presi da fighetti milanesi? che traditori (si fa per dire, babbei quelli che credevano davvero che cantanti milionari avessero a cuore certe tematiche sociali)..


Su Vasco intendevo il fatto che lo definiscono "leggenda del rock" non sul fatto che sia bravo o meno, anche se rimane cmq un gran sopravvalutato.

Se uno va al concertone del primo maggio, quello romano (non quello pugliese che di sicuro è molto più credibile ed è un peccato che non venga trasmesso in tv) è un parachiulo e basta, e vale anche per i MCR.


----------

